# Tabelle fixieren



## Julien (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo ...

Wenn ich eine Layouttabelle in Dreamweaver erstelle und dann Text einfüge klappt das natürlich ganz normal. Nun lösche ich den Inhalt der Tabelle und schreibe einen anderen "kleineren" Text mit weniger Wörter rein. Leider reisst es mir jetzt aber die Tabelle weg, weil es ja weniger Text- Inhalt hat , was ich damit sagen will ist ,dass sie nicht mehr die ursprüngliche Form und Grösse hat. Wie kann ich das fixieren. Ich will einfach das sie immer gleich gross bleibt,  und in jedem Browser sich mittig plaziert.

Grüsse Jul


----------



## Blumenkind (2. Juli 2004)

Das sollte man mit dem Style "table-layout:fixed;" lösen können.


```
<table style="table-layout:fixed;"></table>
```


----------



## Julien (2. Juli 2004)

Jo super.. klappt ja wunderbar nur streckt sich jetzt meine Tabelle über den ganzen Bildschirm. Ich wollte nur das es in der mitte ist und dort fixiert ist.
Stell es dir so vor das du ein Quadrat in der Mitte deines Bildschirms fixieren musst. 


Greez Jul


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. Juli 2004)

Hi, 

schau mal einen Thread tiefer.

Das könnte vielleicht sein, was Du brauchst.

Gruß


----------



## Julien (5. Juli 2004)

Hmm ich habs versucht aber es hat nichts gebracht. Immer wieder zieht es meine Layouttabelle ein wenn ich den Text lösche. 

Hier könnt ihr meine Homepage als RAR Archive haben. Download

EDIT:: Der Anhang ist defekt.


----------



## Julien (6. Juli 2004)

Hmm.. ich finde unter den  vorhandenen Themen nichts. Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein Tipp geben an was es liegen könnte.


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. Juli 2004)

Mach einfach eine zweite Tabelle mit Höhe und Breite 100%, in dieser platzierst du dann die eigentliche Tabelle mittig.


----------



## Julien (6. Juli 2004)

Das ist mir jetzt ganz schön peinlich. Aber könntest du mir das genauer erklären.
Bzw. steht im selfHTML irgendwo ne beschreibung der Funktionen (div, width, ...)


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. Juli 2004)

```
<table style="border-width:0px; padding:0px; width:100%; height:100%;">
<tr>
<td style="width:100%; height:100%;">
<table>
<tr>
<td>Inhalt deiner Seite</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------

